# Scratch-built jackrabbit & engineer



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I just finished a couple new figures. One is an engineer for my Bachmann 4-6-0, based on my father-in-law. I had to take a few liberties with the anatomy in order to make him fit the notoriously cramped cab of the 4-6-0. I still need to make him some glasses...













.











The next item is a jackrabbit! I plan to make a few more of these little guys to populate my desert layout... .









.








.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nice work...


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Here's a shot of the engineer in the cab of the loco: 
. 












It was tough getting him in through the window. He's less flexible now than when I was making him. I'll probably forget about giving him glasses, as they would be too delicate and likely would be damaged.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Bc careful Ray. I understand those rabbits multiply like crazy. 

Randy


----------

